# Three Olives Vodka?



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

Someone recently recommended Three Olives brand vodka to me. Does anyone have and experience with this product they would like to share with me?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Rubbing alcohol...I'd put it in the same category as Smirnoff...

In my (limited) experiance with Vokda, there are only about a dozen or so that are even drinkable by themselves, most others are so harsh you need to dilute them with some kind of juice. If you're looking for a pretty good Vodka, there's always Goose, Ciroc, Pearl, Elit, Level, Belvedere, Pravda, Chopin, Jewel of Russia, Roberto Cavalli (kind of hard to find though), Ketel, Pearl, and Van Gough...I'm sure that there are others...but these are the ones that I could rattle off the top of my head...


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of vodka either, they all taste the same to me. I checked it out and their site looks pretty neat!


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Rubbing alcohol...I'd put it in the same category as Smirnoff...
> 
> In my (limited) experiance with Vokda, there are only about a dozen or so that are even drinkable by themselves, most others are so harsh you need to dilute them with some kind of juice. If you're looking for a pretty good Vodka, there's always Goose, Ciroc, Pearl, Elit, Level, Belvedere, Pravda, Chopin, Jewel of Russia, Roberto Cavalli (kind of hard to find though), Ketel, Pearl, and Van Gough...I'm sure that there are others...but these are the ones that I could rattle off the top of my head...


Thanks for the info. Sounds like I should stay with the "Goose"


----------

